# sump advice



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i i have 3 salt water tanks but have never used a sump looking to set one up for my 125 galon 
what am i looking at cost wise ?
how dose a sump work and do i have to drill my tank ?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Drill it while you could. Regretting that I did not drill mine 15 years ago.
As to cost of sump. $75 for a 75g tank or $750 for a custom large sump. Add return bump for a 125g...., plumbing parts. Realistically, material would total easily starting at $300+
There is really no meaningful upper end depends what you want to achieve.
If you cannot plumb it yourself and don't have a dedicated buddy, add in the hourly rate and the cost shoot up fast.
If you just want autotop off, a 20g or even 10g could do as well.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so does my tank need to be drilled for a sump i have fish and water in it right now lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nothing is impossible but make it more interesting and need creativity. Spit.fire is creative if he could help you out.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

we just added a sump and a HOB overflow system to Neoh's tank. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/77g-lps-softie-reef-38605/ and it was up and running with fish and coral. 
there is really no limit to the costs lol depending on pumps and skimmer and sump you choose. Then if you want a fuge you need to get a light as well.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

As my friendly Ontario friend here mentioned. You can go with a HOB Overflow into a sump. You can either contruct your own or buy one complete. I got a 20g 3 baffle Aqueon Proflex 2 sump at King Eds for $220. Lots of people on canreef.com sell them all the time (here too of course - just not as often) You can just have the overflow into your tank, then another chamber where the water goes back and up into your tank using a return pump.

With a 125g, I think you would be looking at about $500 minimum for your return pump, overflow, plumbing and sump. You would also want a skimmer, which would be anywhere between $150-$1500 for whatever it is you want.

Here's a video from BRS that shows a sump, it's uses and different types:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i 100% dont want a scimmeri hate scimmers lol not sure i want a fuge just yet iether 

ok so doing a hang on over flow has risks i hear that true im not risking water on my flore lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

scott tang said:


> i 100% dont want a scimmeri hate scimmers lol not sure i want a fuge just yet iether
> 
> ok so doing a hang on over flow has risks i hear that true im not risking water on my flore lol


Hand flood twice in 15 years when snails got into the U-tube so if you keep the screen in place and get the flow rate right, there is very little risk.
No skimmer no fuge, so just an auto top off? Cheaper is a 5g pail and elbow grease, haha. Seriously, any container and a power head and a $50 for a used auto top off. I have even seen a mechanical used a used windshield washer pump to do an auto top off system.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i want some thing to put lr and mabie some bio bals in would 2 canister filters work better ?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you can get the tank cheap hopefully considering it does not have to look good around 100? then return pump around 125 I used a marinland for a few years now and then hob overflow 50-100 and then just baffles and plumbing. lots to learn about and lots fun


----------

